
42“ E-ink Whiteboard ”Quilla“ from Quick Logic - richardboegli
http://www.quirklogic.com/solutions/
======
czk
An e-ink whiteboard sounds neat. The most important thing for me would be fast
input response. The ability to just leave something up on the board and use
minimal power to preserve the picture (as well as export it digitally!) is
appealing.

The e-ink keyboards always poked at my interest but but I've gotten in the
habit of not looking at my keyboard and I'm not sure I'd go back to doing so
unless learning a new language. Maybe an e-ink function bar or something would
be of more interest to me.

Off topic: I was wondering why this site took so long to load...(13.2MB PNG,
20MB of stuff in total).

~~~
tshannon
Yeah I was looking for a video on their site and couldn't find one. I'd be
very impressive if they got an e-ink screen to redraw that fast.

~~~
linuxkerneldev
> I'd be very impressive if they got an e-ink screen to redraw that fast.

There are loads on youtube, some as old as 2007.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na3EkqhOa-A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na3EkqhOa-A),
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53X_XlqBdfM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53X_XlqBdfM)
,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7v34WzX1rqs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7v34WzX1rqs)
,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Kw9vxtY5pI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Kw9vxtY5pI)

------
drewm1980
I saw a progress bar and immediately navigated away.

~~~
amiga-workbench
Yep, it hits 100% complete and sits like a lemon for another 5 seconds before
displaying anything.

------
FullyFunctional
Price? However, being locked into a proprietary solution is a non-starter, but
give me full control of the hardware and I'd buy some.

~~~
pedalpete
Can you suggest how this could be done with a non-proprietary solution at a
reasonable cost?

What is proprietary here? The login? The sharing? Is that what you're
complaining about?

~~~
szhu
Those seem like reasonable things to make open or extensible.

If either of those things stops working with future devices, you're stuck with
just a regular $10k whiteboard. (Or I guess you can keep an ancient device
around to act as a proxy.)

------
glial
This is cool, and I wish someone would make a 10" or 13" version that didn't
cost an arm and a leg.

------
wbwbwgbuibuo
pointless. use a blackboard & take a photo of it on your phone

